# [erreur démarrage]error running '/sbin/depscan.sh'! (résolu)

## Kevin57

Bonjour,

J'ai eu la surprise en allumant mon ordinateur à l'instant de tomber sur ce joli message d'erreur :

```
error running '/sbin/depscan.sh!'!

Please correct any problems above.

/lib/rcscripts/sh/rc-services.sh: line 11: /sbin/depscan.sh: No such file or directory

error running '/sbin/depscan.sh!'!

Please correct any problems above.

INIT: Entering runlevel: 3

/lib/rcscripts/sh/rc-services.sh: line 11: /sbin/depscan.sh: No such file or directory

Error running '/sbin/depscan.sh!'

Please correct any problems above
```

Et le nom de domaine et le nom de l'ordinateur ne sont pas reconnus (none.unknown_domain) et le clavier semble être passé en qwerty au démarrage. Quand je passe sous KDE le clavier revient. La connexion internet est également inactive, pourtant en ethernet, et ifconfig ne renvoie rien. De même l'ordinateur refuse de s'éteindre et renvoie la même erreur me semble-t-il. Je ne sais pas si ces problèmes sont liés...

Je ne vois pas non plus d'où provient le problème, je n'ai rien fait de particulier hier... juste des mises à jour (emerge --update --deep et emerge --update --newuse je crois) et quelques installations (openoffice, skype, thunderbird, korganizer). Avez-vous une idée pour me sauver?  :Razz: 

Merci par avance pour vos conseils avisés,

Kevin57Last edited by Kevin57 on Tue Aug 25, 2009 6:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## philius

visiblement tu as un soucis au niveau des scripts au démarrage

est ce que ton /etc/fstab est correct ??

les partitions sont bien lisible et visible ??

dans /var/log n'as tu pas quelques erreurs d'initialisation ??

----------

## Kevin57

/etc/fstab me semble bon. La partition / est la partition /home sont bien au bon endroit, la swap n'a pas de point de montage.

Dans /var.log, quel fichier dois-je ouvrir?

Mes partitions ont l'air bien visibles. Par contre le fichier en question dans les messages d'erreur est en effet absent.

----------

## gregool

Salut,

a tout hasard apres ton update t'as pas oublié de faire un etc-update?

----------

## Kevin57

Je ne me souviens plus si je l'ai fait mais il est possible que j'aie oublié. Je viens donc de le faire mais le problème est que je ne comprends pas trop ce que je dois faire après avoir lancé la commande...

Edit : dans le doute, j'ai accepté tous les changements qui m'étaient proposés mais ça n'a rien changé, toujours le même problème...

Edit2 : en cherchant autre chose je viens de trouver le fichier manquant, à savoir depscan.sh. Il se trouve dans /etc/init.d et clignote en blanc sur fond rouge dans la console. Je dois je remettre là où on le cherche ou modifier le fichier qui le cherche?

----------

## gregool

le lien symbolique est peut etre cassé

t'as essayé: ln -sf /sbin/depscan.sh /etc/init.d/depscan.sh

----------

## Kevin57

La commande que tu me proposes ne renvoie rien mais rien n'a changé dans /sbin ni dans /etc/init.

Edit : j'ai tenté la commande inverse, maintenant le fichier est présent dans les deux et clignote pareil dans les deux dossiers...

Edit 2 : après un reboot le message d'erreur a changé, au lieu de "no such file or directory" j'ai "too many levels of symbolic links"

----------

## gregool

mais quand tu fais un ls -l le lien dans /etc/init.d pointe bien vers ton fichier ?

----------

## Kevin57

oui

Edit : une recherche sur internet m'a redirigé vers emerge -1v baselayout qui a très bien marché, le fichier est revenu. Mais le clavier est toujours en qwertz tant que je n'ai pas fait startx. Tout le reste remarche!

----------

## gregool

ça doit etre ta variable keymap dans /etc/conf.d/keymaps qui n'est pas en 'fr'

----------

## Kevin57

C'est bien ça merci beaucoup! Toute remarche c'est super!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ppg

 *Kevin57 wrote:*   

> oui
> 
> Edit : une recherche sur internet m'a redirigé vers emerge -1v baselayout qui a très bien marché, le fichier est revenu. Mais le clavier est toujours en qwertz tant que je n'ai pas fait startx. Tout le reste remarche!

 

Maintenant c'est un peu tard, mais on peut toujours changer sa layout avec loadkeys (en root uniquement je crois).

----------

